# Love Muay Thai



## MuayThai88 (Apr 27, 2006)

Hey everyone, I have a few questions Id just like to ask from experienced Muay Thai people.  But first let me just tell ya lil bit about me.  Ive always loved to fight, not like go start fights with random people but fight in the ring, and unfortunately I havent gotten to try it yet.  From when I was 12 or 13 I knew that I wanted to be a fighter when I grew up.  At first I thought Id try MMA (Mixed Martial Arts), but about a year ago I saw a Muay Thai fight and thought wow this is what I wanna do.  Ever since then I cant get enough of Muay Thai.  I think its the agressiveness and explosiveness that really gets me into it.  Id love to learn Muay Thai just for me, but I truly want to learn it so I can compete in the ring.  I've always had a nack for fighting and I seem to pick up things much quicker then your average person.  I have a punching bag in my backyard that I'm out hitting everyday for hours at a time.  But lately Ive been practicing my leg kicks and elbows on it.  Ive been looking through this site and I think Ive read every thread.  I know its not that safe for me to be doing these things myself without someone experienced, but I'm into Muay Thai so much I cant help myself.  Mainly I just wanted to know what are some things I could do to practice by myself.  Ive toughened up my shins and forearms by kicking and elbowing the bag but is there really anything else I can do on my own?  I really want to get into a Muay Thai class but I'm only 17 and I cant afford that right now and neither can my parents.  None of my friends want to spar with me I guess because they dont want to get hurt, so mainly I'm on my own until I can get into a real Muay Thai class and get some real experience.  I respect anything anyone has to say and I'd be honored to hear from anyone with any experience in any kind of Martial Art.  And sorry if I've typed too much =).

And also I forget to add this.  If there really isnt anything I can do on the bag then what are some things I can do to get my body as ready as I can for when I do acually get to do it.  Im already in pretty good shape, I know Muay Thai is big on stamina, power, and speed.  I run everyday and my stamina is pretty good, but what are some other things I could do besides run to improve my bodys stamina, speed, power, etc.


----------



## Odin (Apr 27, 2006)

MuayThai88 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, I have a few questions Id just like to ask from experienced Muay Thai people. But first let me just tell ya lil bit about me. Ive always loved to fight, not like go start fights with random people but fight in the ring, and unfortunately I havent gotten to try it yet. From when I was 12 or 13 I knew that I wanted to be a fighter when I grew up. At first I thought Id try MMA (Mixed Martial Arts), but about a year ago I saw a Muay Thai fight and thought wow this is what I wanna do. Ever since then I cant get enough of Muay Thai. I think its the agressiveness and explosiveness that really gets me into it. Id love to learn Muay Thai just for me, but I truly want to learn it so I can compete in the ring. I've always had a nack for fighting and I seem to pick up things much quicker then your average person. I have a punching bag in my backyard that I'm out hitting everyday for hours at a time. But lately Ive been practicing my leg kicks and elbows on it. Ive been looking through this site and I think Ive read every thread. I know its not that safe for me to be doing these things myself without someone experienced, but I'm into Muay Thai so much I cant help myself. Mainly I just wanted to know what are some things I could do to practice by myself. Ive toughened up my shins and forearms by kicking and elbowing the bag but is there really anything else I can do on my own? I really want to get into a Muay Thai class but I'm only 17 and I cant afford that right now and neither can my parents. None of my friends want to spar with me I guess because they dont want to get hurt, so mainly I'm on my own until I can get into a real Muay Thai class and get some real experience. I respect anything anyone has to say and I'd be honored to hear from anyone with any experience in any kind of Martial Art. And sorry if I've typed too much =).
> 
> And also I forget to add this. If there really isnt anything I can do on the bag then what are some things I can do to get my body as ready as I can for when I do acually get to do it. Im already in pretty good shape, I know Muay Thai is big on stamina, power, and speed. I run everyday and my stamina is pretty good, but what are some other things I could do besides run to improve my bodys stamina, speed, power, etc.


 
Wow thats good your that interested in muay thai you sound like me when I first started!
The interenet is a fountain of information check out google videos they have learning videos of the basic thai moves,now dont expect to be able to master these moves by simply watching them but they give you the basic motions.
Bouncing on your tip toes and skipping is important strengthing your calfs which will give you an advantage before you start your class.
Also I'll give you a tip,check the net for boxing sites and look up the techniques and combos they use,having good boxing skills will give you the edge in muay thai...(i'll post more in a but first i need to get back to work!)


----------



## Muay Thai Knee (Apr 27, 2006)

I have training tonight. I'm scaring everyone in the office by how excited I am. They just don't get it!


----------



## Slihn (Apr 27, 2006)

I know what you mean about Muay Thai! I have taken many different Martial Arts in my life,but none have ever struck my heart the way that Muay Thai has.Muay Thai has become my heart and soul of fighting.I understand and feel the art inside of my soul,I every technqiue is elegently brutal;beautiful, poetry in motion!

Muay Thai is definity my Art!

We should make a Muay Thai union or something!


----------



## MuayThai88 (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks for reposting guys.  Its such a relief to see people who love Muay Thai just as much as me.  I've been walkin and skippin on my tippy toes whenever I can to try to strengthen my calf.  Im still tryin to find good videos that show Muay Thai techniques but so far I havent.  I have some money set aside and since I cant attend and acual class at the moment, what would be some Muay Thai vidoes that you guys would recommend buying?  I know I cant master anything by just watching videos but I'd like to atleast get the knowledge of how to do certain moves, and this way I can practice it on my own the best I can.  

Also finding a partner to spar with is difficult.  Its hard to see how much I'm improving when I'm hitting something that isnt hitting back.  I know my leg kicks have gotten better as I can now kick pretty hard with both my left and right leg, and I've gotten better at swinging my hips to kick instead of trying to kick with the leg.  I think I can talk one of my friends into atleast boxing with me so I can work on my boxing skills.  

I just cant wait to get into a real Muay Thai class and its killin me everyday haha.


----------



## wee_blondie (May 10, 2006)

Slihn said:
			
		

> I know what you mean about Muay Thai! I have taken many different Martial Arts in my life,but none have ever struck my heart the way that Muay Thai has.Muay Thai has become my heart and soul of fighting.I understand and feel the art inside of my soul,I every technqiue is elegently brutal;beautiful, poetry in motion!
> 
> Muay Thai is definity my Art!
> 
> We should make a Muay Thai union or something!


 
Great idea - sign me up too!!!

Just about everybody I know who has tried Muay Thai (properly, for at least a few months) has fallen deeply in love with it.  It is an exciting and adreneline filled sport to watch and learn!  It quickly becomes part of who you are; you'll find yourself practising when you're happy,sad,angry,tired - I even practice moves in my head when sitting in boring meetings!!

I think you've got the right attitude and certainly more than enough determination to really progress in the sport, maybe if you can't find an instructor you could save up and go to a camp?  Saying that, you do need to be in good (I mean REALLY good) shape for that as it would likely be intensive training for days on end.

The internet is great for info, just watch out for the weirdos.

Keep at it - the rewards are fantastic!  Train hard - fight easy. 

Heather


----------

